# Wooden Wheels on Henry Ford's T-Models



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I couldn't resist this one.
Have a look at the production line of the early model Fords', especially the wooden wheels.

http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?video_id=S4KrIMZpwCY


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice video they sure made them tough. Thanks for posting


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool video but a couple of his facts are wrong, the last model T was made in 1927 and very rare 1927 Models A s made at the very end of that year also ,the saying about any color was incorrect Model Ts had several colors in the beginning years.


----------

